Ask HN: Any Covid travel-restriction interactive map to see from country A to B? - davidpelayo
======
davidpelayo
I saw this pic and got the idea to do it. Anyone would like to help?

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RIK4LQKz-
wIxiVlYnPQ7...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RIK4LQKz-
wIxiVlYnPQ7m-jLEKtoJXH7qc_iiRWcZD8/edit#gid=196433349)

------
Eli_P
This might help
[https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/covid-19](https://travel.stackexchange.com/questions/tagged/covid-19)

~~~
davidpelayo
Thanks! For the moment I published this:
[https://travelregulations.live/](https://travelregulations.live/)

